# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  WABBA MR Ελλάς 1982 (30 Μαϊου, θέατρο Αθηνών)

## Polyneikos

Στις 30 Mαϊου 1982, πραγματοποιείται στο θέατρο Αθηνων, το Mr Ελλάς της WABBA με πολλές συμμετοχές αθλητών.

Στους εφήβους εχουμε 3 κατηγορίες, με τον Γιάννη Διακογιάννη νικητή της χαμηλής, τον Γιάννη Παναγιωτόπουλο νικητή της μεσαίας και τον Κωστα Μπουρνάζο νικητής της ψηλής. 
Γενικος Νικητής Εφήβων, ο *Γιαννης Παναγιωτόπουλος.*
Πολλοι γνωστοι αθλητές συμμετείχαν σε αυτες τις κατηγορίες όπως ο Στελιος Μπουντούλης, ο Δημητρης Παπαντώνης, ο Σίμος Μπατμάνης,ο Πέτρος Καραβέβας, Σπύρος Κατσούρης ΚΤΛ.

Στους Ανδρες είχαμε την νίκη του του Σταθη Ζερβόπουλου στην χαμηλή , του Αλεκου Σιατραβάνη στην Μεσαία και του Δημήτρη Γκιουλέα στην Ψηλή.
Γενικός Νικητής και Μr Eλλάς ανακυρήχθηκε ο* Στάθης Ζερβόπουλος*.
Πολλοι αθλητές συμμετείχαν και στους αντρες, όπως ο Παγιαννίδης, ο Βόκας, Μαρονικολάκης, Φραντζανάς, Κετουγιας, Λυμπέρης, Φραντζιάς κτλ..

Επίσης ,για καποια χρόνια είχε καθιερωθεί ο τίτλος *Mr Ακρόπολις*, για αθλητές βετεράνους,γενικούς νικητές προηγουμενων ετών,έτσι ώστε ενω δεν θελουν να διεκδικήσουν το MR Ελλας,να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί.
Για αυτον τον τίτλο διαγωνιστηκαν ο Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου (Mr Ελλας 1976), ο Φραγκίσκος Μπατής (Μr Ελλάς 1980) και ο Γιαννης Κούκος .
Τελικα ο Χατζηγεωγίου πηρε την 3η θεση και οι *Μπατής και Κούκος* μοιράστηκαν την 1η θέση.

----------


## vaggan

να σημειωθει οτι ο γιαννης παναγιωτοπουλος νικητης των εφηβων ειναι ο εκδοτης της ελληνικης εκδοσης του αγαπημενου μασλμαγκ και ιδρυτης ισως της πρωτης και πασιγνωστης αλυσσιδας καταστηματων με συμπληρωματα διατροφης  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Αυτον τον αγωνα δεν μπορεσα να τον παρακολουθησω μια κ υπηρετουσα την θητεια μου.
Η αψογη εμφανιση του Σταθη Ζερβοπουλου σε γραμωση κ φινιρισμα σηματοδοτησε την εννοια της σωστης διατροφης για αγωνες στην Ελλαδα.
Η διαφορα σε ποιοτητα των αθλητων την επομενη χρονια ηταν σημαντικα μεγαλη , απο κει κ περα μπορει να υπηρχε μια ανοδος σταδιακα αλλα με πιο νορμαλ ρυθμους.
Και να σκεφτει κανεις οτι ο Σ. Ζερβοπουλος στις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του ηταν θα ελεγα πολυ λιπαρος ,κ ομως με αυτην την εμφανιση που του εδωσε κ τον γενικο τιτλο εβαλε νεα στανταρ. Κριμα μονο που δεν εμφανιστηκε ποτε ξανα αγωνιστικα.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## DIMITROS

Στο τελος που λεει Θωκταριδης πρεπει να ειναι λαθος ( και ηλικιακα)  σιγουρα ειναι ο συχωρεμενος ο κυτουγιας

----------


## vaggan

δεν ειναι ο θωκταριδης καλα τοτε τα περιοδικα γραφανε οτι να ναι απο ονοματα ακομα και προσφατα

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Για τον αγώνα αυτόν το περιοδικό ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ, τεύχος Νο 83- Ιούνιος 1982, αφιέρωσε 50 σελίδες!
Δείτε αναλυτικά όλη την παρουσίαση στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------

